# What score are you "happy" with in Stableford?



## Don Barzini (May 21, 2018)

Played with some friends over the weekend a couple of rounds of Stableford. We're all infrequent players, no club members, so no official handicaps - just "guessed" ones. And varying ability between all of us.

We played at a couple of courses we've played once before. The range of scores we returned at the end varied massively! The highest score anyone got for a round was 31, lowest being 13!

It got me wondering - what score are you "happy" with in a Stableford format? Obviously we all want to get 32 to show we're playing at handicap - but where's your cut off point for what you consider respectable? And does that decision vary depending on if you're playing your home course or not? Would you find it easier to score well on a course you play regularly, or would you expect to return a similar score on an unfamiliar course?

Finally, do you think Stableford is easier to score well at if you're a lower handicapper compared to a high one? I know the whole point of it is that all abilities can compete, but we were finding the high handicappers were more likely to return a greater number of blobs on their scorecard, which obviously eats away at their final score. 

Interested in thoughts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2018)

If it is an away course then I would take anything over 30 points. On my home points then 33 and up is the target, 37 and above and I am beaming. I had 36 on Saturday but the weather was perfect, course was in good condition so the emotions were a little mixed, there was a 38-40 there for me.

Good scoring in Stableford, for me, is about consistency. It is about scoring on every hole. Clearly you can go 1, 4 ,3 0 and it is the same as 2, 2, 2, 2 but somehow I feel the more consistent scoring will pay dividends over 18 holes. No evidence to back this up.

Regarding your last comment, by their nature higher h/c are more inconsistent. They may not play to that h/c as often as a low player. You can only artificially affect a scorecard so much, ability has to come in to it somewhere and I think Stableford does a great job of levelling the playing field just enough. I speak as a high h/c by the way so no h/c snobbery from me. 

If the h/c are guessed could it be that the people getting 13 points are actually on a vanity h/c and should really be much higher?


----------



## IanM (May 21, 2018)

Well, if you scored 32 in our comp on Saturday, you went up 0.1.   33 minimum to buffer, so that's  what I am after before I start!

Either way, it's one hole at a time and I try and think what's the best way to ensure 2 points.  3 or better pointers take care of themselves!!


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

Obviously I want to buffer so 32/33 is the aim. I'm not too gutted with 30/31 as it's only just short, but below 30 points and I'll be very disappointed. Bearing in mind with my handicap, if I've only got 27 or something points then the chances are that means I've gone round in 100.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 21, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Played with some friends over the weekend a couple of rounds of Stableford. We're all infrequent players, no club members, so no official handicaps - just "guessed" ones. And varying ability between all of us.

We played at a couple of courses we've played once before. The range of scores we returned at the end varied massively! The highest score anyone got for a round was 31, lowest being 13!

It got me wondering - what score are you "happy" with in a Stableford format? Obviously we all want to get 32 to show we're playing at handicap - but where's your cut off point for what you consider respectable? And does that decision vary depending on if you're playing your home course or not? Would you find it easier to score well on a course you play regularly, or would you expect to return a similar score on an unfamiliar course?

Finally, do you think Stableford is easier to score well at if you're a lower handicapper compared to a high one? I know the whole point of it is that all abilities can compete, but we were finding the high handicappers were more likely to return a greater number of blobs on their scorecard, which obviously eats away at their final score. 

Interested in thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's easier to get a big stableford score as a high handicap player. My highest was 45 points off 20. To do that now off 12, I would have to be 3 over par. 

My point being, that off 20, I shot a score that was less than 50% below my handicap, off 12, I would have to be 75% below my handicap to score the same number of points. There's a much bigger difference between a round of 12 over par and a round of 3 over par, than there is between a round of 20 over par and a round of 11 over (in terms of skill and quality of golf required). 

As for the qu about what I'm happy with, 34 points and I'm pleased, 30 - 33 probably satisfied but disappointed not to make buffer, below 30, disappointed.

From what you're saying, it sounds like the handicaps might be a bit on the low side, or none of you played well. Hard to say based on a one off round!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously I want to buffer so 32/33 is the aim. I'm not too gutted with 30/31 as it's only just short, but below 30 points and I'll be very disappointed. Bearing in mind with my handicap, if I've only got 27 or something points then the chances are that means I've gone round in 100.
		
Click to expand...

This.  My handicap might be what it is and if I play to it I will get 36pts, but I know that my handicap is my 'stretch' ability and not reflective of an 'average' round - and an 'average' round for me will give me something like 32/33 pts.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2018)

Anything under par so 36+


----------



## GaryK (May 21, 2018)

Slightly different angle - how many blobs are you okay with? At what point do the blobs start becoming an issue and psychologically affect your round?

Playing off of 22(.6), I managed to go blob free until the par 5 13th where it took me 8 to hole out (3 off the tee) - exactly the same on the par 4 14th (my nemesis hole).
Thankfully managed to go blob free thereafter, whereas recently my game has tended to fall apart on the later holes and I haven't been able to get my head back into the game.

Not too gutted about the blobs as the rest of the round made up for them - 34 points which is probably one my best scores.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2018)

I don't like blobbing any holes. 

The first prang of frustration comes when I hit my first double. Main aim is to keep them off the card. 


Aim is always for at least 36 then drops to buffer then over 30 then its been a real poor day at the office.


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2018)

33/34 and I know I've had a decent day at the office. More than that and the World is good.
Less than 30 and I've been poor.
I don't like any blobs at all as it means I need a couple of nett birdies to pull the points back and I'm not a birdie machine...


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

Prefer to buffer, hate scoring below 30. Happy with 35+


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Slightly different angle - how many blobs are you okay with? At what point do the blobs start becoming an issue and psychologically affect your round?

Playing off of 22(.6), I managed to go blob free until the par 5 13th where it took me 8 to hole out (3 off the tee) - exactly the same on the par 4 14th (my nemesis hole).
Thankfully managed to go blob free thereafter, whereas recently my game has tended to fall apart on the later holes and I haven't been able to get my head back into the game.

Not too gutted about the blobs as the rest of the round made up for them - 34 points which is probably one my best scores.
		
Click to expand...

I expect one blob on a round, maybe two, but any blob is still disappointing. I'd only be actually _happy_&#8203; with zero blobs.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I expect one blob on a round, maybe two, but any blob is still disappointing. I'd only be actually _happy_&#8203; with zero blobs.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really true though?! My 45 points off 20 I referred to above included 2 blobs. I was still quite happy with my round....

Just looked back at the scorecard on my phone:

2 x birdies
7 x pars
7 x bogeys
2 x triple bogeys

Pretty ridiculous really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			I don't like blobbing any holes. 

The first prang of frustration comes when I hit my first double. Main aim is to keep them off the card. 


Aim is always for at least 36 then drops to buffer then over 30 then its been a real poor day at the office. 

Click to expand...

Back in the day maybe 30yrs ago there was a comp run by one of the national newspapers (Daily Express I think) that had you winning something if you were able to _'keep a six off your card'_ in a formal club comp.  I still aim for that (though rarely achieve it)


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Is that really true though?! My 45 points off 20 I referred to above included 2 blobs. I was still quite happy with my round....
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd be happier with 45 points no blobs than 45 with 2 blobs. Neither is bad obviously, it just feels more consistent to have not had the blobs. This is only if we're being choosey, haha. As I said, I expect to have one or two usually, it doesn't mean you're _happy_&#8203; to have them.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2018)

Like most posters, a minimum of 30, but aiming to at least buffer


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think I'd be happier with 45 points no blobs than 45 with 2 blobs. Neither is bad obviously, it just feels more consistent to have not had the blobs. This is only if we're being choosey, haha. As I said, I expect to have one or two usually, it doesn't mean you're _happy_&#8203; to have them.
		
Click to expand...

I would have been a bit embarrassed had I come in with 47 points though (assuming one point instead of a blob on each of the two holes). 45 was bad enough. It was just the product of a lot of hard work on my game, but only a handful of people in the clubhouse would have known that. Most would have just thought bandit!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Prefer to buffer, hate scoring below 30. Happy with 35+
		
Click to expand...

This :thup:


----------



## Don Barzini (May 21, 2018)

Interesting replies here. Seems most of you expect a minimum of 32! You'd all have easily walked the competition between me and my mates then!  

General consensus was we were happy if we got high 20s. I think though that comes from the fact that we don't play regularly. I think you guys are all regular players and club members, so I guess it follows you'd expect some consistency. 

I need to join a club and play regularly. Just don't have the time!


----------



## Backsticks (May 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Anything under par so 36+
		
Click to expand...

A recipe for unhappiness ! (unless your handicap is 'managed').

Your average score should be pretty much a shot outside the buffer zone, so depends on your handicap category. For me, I suppose one should be happy enough with that which would be half of your games or so. If a shot or two better than, then you are into you best 10% of games, even if that doesnt mean 36 points for many golfers, and should be please with yourself knowing you are playing in the upper end of your range. 36 or better - well they are the great days, but you wouldnt want to play this game if it takes that for you to be happy with your game.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2018)

TBH i rarely play any stableford comps, but need to break 80 to buffer


----------



## Junior (May 21, 2018)

Happy with 34, Slightly happier with 35 as it means I've broke 80 which is always nice,  36+ and I'm very happy.  

I play a few times a year with old cricket mates who are social golfers and they seem to always think that 40 is a good round.  They don't believe me when I tell them that this isn't how it works.  I've given up negotiating on handicaps as they are always gunning for a handicap that gives them a good chance of getting to that 40 point total.


----------



## Don Barzini (May 21, 2018)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Is that really true though?! My 45 points off 20 I referred to above included 2 blobs. I was still quite happy with my round....

Just looked back at the scorecard on my phone:

2 x birdies
7 x pars
7 x bogeys
2 x triple bogeys

Pretty ridiculous really.
		
Click to expand...

Are these net scores or gross? I'm assuming gross.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			A recipe for unhappiness ! (unless your handicap is 'managed').

Your average score should be pretty much a shot outside the buffer zone, so depends on your handicap category. For me, I suppose one should be happy enough with that which would be half of your games or so. If a shot or two better than, then you are into you best 10% of games, even if that doesnt mean 36 points for many golfers, and should be please with yourself knowing you are playing in the upper end of your range. 36 or better - well they are the great days, but you wouldnt want to play this game if it takes that for you to be happy with your game.
		
Click to expand...

he doesn't have a handicap, he's a pro


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 21, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Are these net scores or gross? I'm assuming gross.
		
Click to expand...

Gross


----------



## Mike07 (May 21, 2018)

My home club comps the aim is always 32/33 or above to buffer or better... anything else is a disappointment. 

If I'm playing away, especially at a new course, then anything starting with a 3 is great. If you are scoring 40+ at a new course, then you've either had the round of your life, or your handicap is a bit dodge. Last year we went to Portugal and one chap scored 43, 38 and 39, all new courses. Wrong handicap..! I scored 30, 31 & 31 and was really pleased. 

For me, like others have said, keeping blobs off the card is a big one. Blobs usually means I've taken 3 off the tee and thats my biggest weakness and the part of the game I'm trying to improve.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			A recipe for unhappiness ! (unless your handicap is 'managed').
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a handicap


----------



## Don Barzini (May 21, 2018)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Gross
		
Click to expand...

Phew! I was looking at it and wondering how on earth it added up to 45, thought I was going mad!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			General consensus was we were happy if we got high 20s. I think though that comes from the fact that we don't play regularly. I think you guys are all regular players and club members, so I guess it follows you'd expect some consistency. 

I need to join a club and play regularly. Just don't have the time! 

Click to expand...

If you were all happy then job done. The rest all makes sense. Different expectations if you play every week to someone who plays once every 3 months. They/You may be better golfers but will just not have that consistency level.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Interesting replies here. Seems most of you expect a minimum of 32! You'd all have easily walked the competition between me and my mates then!  

General consensus was we were happy if we got high 20s. I think though that comes from the fact that we don't play regularly. I think you guys are all regular players and club members, so I guess it follows you'd expect some consistency. 

I need to join a club and play regularly. Just don't have the time! 

Click to expand...

Well if you were regularly scoring in the 20s that basically means your handicap is too low. Obviously we expect to be in the 30s otherwise we're not playing to our handicap, and thus it's going to go up rather than down.


----------



## GaryK (May 21, 2018)

My previous post did not ask how many blobs you're "happy" with, it was how may would be "ok".
Maybe I should have worded it differently along the lines of how many blobs do you usually have during a round.

Nobody "likes" a blob, but at the level that a lot of golfers play, they are somewhat inevitable.
Slice or hook your tee shot into the jungle and you're going to struggle to avoid them.

My 2 blobs yesterday weren't a result of me playing a bad round, it was just that I sliced my drive on 2 consecutive holes.
I do tend to tire towards the middle of the back 9 and my game can easily fall apart, which it didn't yesterday.
So I guess that I could say that I was OK (or dare I say "happy") with my just 2 blobs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2018)

More than 2 would make me grumpy. 2 is okay but disappointing. 1 is not unusual so you live with it. 0 =  :cheers:


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

GaryK said:



			My previous post did not ask how many blobs you're "happy" with, it was how may would be "ok".
Maybe I should have worded it differently along the lines of how many blobs do you usually have during a round.

Nobody "likes" a blob, but at the level that a lot of golfers play, they are somewhat inevitable.
Slice or hook your tee shot into the jungle and you're going to struggle to avoid them.

My 2 blobs yesterday weren't a result of me playing a bad round, it was just that I sliced my drive on 2 consecutive holes.
I do tend to tire towards the middle of the back 9 and my game can easily fall apart, which it didn't yesterday.
So I guess that I could say that I was OK (or dare I say "happy") with my just 2 blobs.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok. I think the cut off is probably 2 for me. No blobs I'm delighted, one or two and I think 'that's a shame, but to be expected', three blobs and that's quite disappointing. Four or more and I feel I've done poorly.


----------



## TreeSeeker (May 21, 2018)

I really don't care how many blobs I get, i'm far more concerns with making the most of my opportunities when things do align. So i'd be happy with 4 or less, "ok" with 5, and wanting better if i hit 6 or more... and i've seen 6 or more a few times!


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2018)

35 + round my home track and 33+ away from home


----------



## jim8flog (May 21, 2018)

Where I play 39 points is playing to handicap off the yellows and 37 off the whites. On a average weather condition day I am probably ok with anything over 34 points.


----------



## jim8flog (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Back in the day maybe 30yrs ago there was a comp run by one of the national newspapers (Daily Express I think) that had you winning something if you were able to _'keep a six off your card'_ in a formal club comp.  I still aim for that (though rarely achieve it)
		
Click to expand...

Not only did you have to keep a six off the card you also had to better your handicap by at least 3 shots. A feat I am proud to say I achieved once. What you won was a  box 3 Maxfli golf balls (when Maxfli were one of the top brands).


----------



## Backsticks (May 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			he doesn't have a handicap, he's a pro
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Very hard to tell then without an indication of his skill. With pros having golfing skill from rouvhly 5 to plus 5, it would depend on the individual. Some happy with 32pts, others needing 40 to feel it was a satisfactory outing.


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Not only did you have to keep a six off the card you also had to better your handicap by at least 3 shots. A feat I am proud to say I achieved once. What you won was a  box 3 Maxfli golf balls (when Maxfli were one of the top brands).
		
Click to expand...

Think I got Dunlop 65's when they were deemed to be a decent ball.


----------



## huds1475 (May 21, 2018)

Junior said:



			I play a few times a year with old cricket mates who are social golfers and they seem to always think that 40 is a good round.  They don't believe me when I tell them that this isn't how it works.  I've given up negotiating on handicaps as they are always gunning for a handicap that gives them a good chance of getting to that 40 point total.
		
Click to expand...

I do the same with old friends from cricket. The handicap 'negotiations' before teeing off are always funny!

Some outrageous starting bids, usually mocked and knocked down to something that's still ridiculous, but leaves them grinning like Cheshire cats on the first tee.

I have no chance of winning, and don't  particularly want to, but it's all part of the fun!


----------



## jusme (May 21, 2018)

Not often a consensus in a thread but taking out the odd outlayer, most regular golfers I talk to say similar. Below 30 disappointed, over 30 is OK but ideally looking to buffer 33-35 and that is decent. Anything over 35 is excellent. 

Blobs - handicap dependent as lower caps make fewer big mistakes and can scramble better than a mid/high cap. When I was of a low 20's handicap at the start of golf it was not uncommon for me to have 4-8 blobs around. It was also not uncommon to have this on the same card as 4-8 pars 

Of 16 now and am more consistent (far from that of better golfers) and on an average day - looking at 1-3. Above that now is rare. Instead of giving up once par/bogie is out of sight (used to mentally) I concentrate on every shot as it's amazing how often you can score a point or 2, even after 2/3 poor shots.


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2018)

My happiness does not depend on score so much, but more on how I feel I played, but everything over 30 pts is okay-ish, 34 or better is good (and will often land you in the prizes). 37 or better is brilliant (and hasn't happend to me in ages).


----------



## bernix (May 22, 2018)

at my home club i'd say anything under 30 is disappointing, 30-32 is OK, 33-35 good, 36+ brilliant
away i aim for 30+ points, everything over 33 is very good


----------



## richbeech (May 22, 2018)

Whenever I play in a comp my aim is always to buffer if I can with the hope of playing to handicap. Anything over 36 and I'm very happy. If I struggle to shoot low 30s then usually I'm disappointed. However a lot can depend on how well I feel I've played. I do tend to judge a round afterwards on how well I've hit the ball because improving my ball striking is one of my key objectives. For some reason it feels like a hollow victory if I've shot a good score but just scabbed it round, not really hitting anything cleanly. I know that probably sounds daft because at the end of the day it's your score that counts but I place a lot of emphasis on ball striking because it's a big part of improving my game and getting to where I want to be. 

Also it can depend on how the course is playing on a particular day. My home course is arguably one of the toughest courses in the north-west and sometimes low 30s can be a very good score. It's not uncommon for me to shoot 38-40 points whenever I play social rounds with friends at other courses.


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2018)

Suppose 36 points are more but I am more happy if I have hit the ball well and scored less than if I shot 40 points and hit the ball pants.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2018)

Blobs; I donâ€™t want any blobs. I get 7 shots, but arenâ€™t guaranteed 7 x 3 pointers. Equally, thereâ€™ll be some one pointers in there. Whilst Iâ€™m blobbing someone else isnâ€™t. 

Whilst there is a score iâ€™ll Accept, I stand on The xth tee wanting to win. A blob or 3 doesnâ€™t help.


----------



## Roops (May 22, 2018)

30+ for me and I am happy, unless I have just wasted shots. if I have blobs I tend to disregard them (apart from realising what I did wrong and noting it for the future) and consider what my average score was for the holes I scored on. The other thing I consider is the toughness of the course. Our course is tough at the moment, penal first cut and hard/fast greens, so scoring is hard work from anywhere but the fairway.


----------



## bobmac (May 22, 2018)

If you are Cat 4, mentally knock 4 shots off your h/cap and try and get 37 pts+

If you are Cat 3, mentally knock 3 shots off your h/cap and try and get 37 pts +

etc

You'll never reach your potential by settling with buffer.


----------



## BornSlippy1994 (May 22, 2018)

I don't think I've got a score I'd be happy with prior to teeing off. I can reach all par fours in two, one of the par fives in two and the other comfortably in three so for me I'm aiming for par on every hole (except the two short par 3s, where I'm aiming to give myself a decent look for birdie). 

However, realistically I'm nowhere near the level where I'm going to par even 10+ holes so I usually judge my round on how I 'feel' I've played. Somedays I'll hit the ball amazingly, but miss every putt, duff a chip or two and maybe slice a tee shot but walk off happy with 30+ points. A few rounds back, for example, I played so so well in my opinion but didn't really score well as I must have had about 6 approach shots that were perfectly struck, on line but I chose the wrong club. Irritating at the time, but ultimately pretty pleasing as once I've really nailed my distances down that would have been a great round. Other days, I'll play shockingly but hole a chip, get up and down a few times and make a few longish putt and feel irritated with 30+ points.

Ultimately, I'm looking to progress as a golfer so as long as I feel like I'm actually making that progress I'm not too fussed with how my round goes. 0.1 is nothing when you can feel a decent cut coming once you've ironed out a few faults and finally put it all together.


----------



## LincolnShep (May 22, 2018)

I'm happier if my score starts with a 3. The difference between 29 and 30 seems greater than that between 28 and 29.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2018)

LincolnShep said:



			I'm happier if my score starts with a 3. *The difference between 29 and 30 seems greater than that between 28 and 29.*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately that was the same with birthdays.


----------



## rksquire (May 22, 2018)

CSS generally '38' so always want to play to *36*; I like averages so aim for 2 points a hole, although over 3 holes I might have 1, 3, 2 or 0, 3,3 - either way I'm not disheartened as over the 3 I'm averaging 2 a hole.  Keeps me on track or at least motivated to get it back.

On Saturday, went 1, 0, 2, 4, 2, 3 so back on track after 6 holes (in my head) and averaging 2 a hole.  Finished with 37 which pleased me given the start, but ultimately plenty of room for improvement as the blob was on the 2nd easiest hole (driveable par 4, should be putting for birdie every time)!


----------



## Slab (May 23, 2018)

I'm a happy chappy when it starts with a 3 but often it doesn't really tell the story of whether you played well or not

Playing well (& having fun) is the bigger priority but can easily mean a 28 pointer or less due to a small number of loose shots but with pleasing solid/sensible recovery (just maybe not good enough for a point) 

If I have 30+ then I've had a good day off the tee but I could have 25 points and still have putted like a demon, just different aspects of the game


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2018)

I'm with bobmac on this one.  36 points is acceptable nothing less.  My course is 38 pts SSS off the whites and as a Cat 1, 36 would actually put me outside the buffer zone.    So anything worse than that and yes I am definitely disappointed and unhappy and the cat goes on DefCon 2 when I get home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2018)

In a competition, buffer zone would be my absolute minimum requirement. In a social round, I'll take 30 and above.


----------



## shortgame (May 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In a competition, buffer zone would be my absolute minimum requirement. In a social round, I'll take 30 and above.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you expect to score better in a comp than in a social round?


----------



## Matty6 (May 24, 2018)

Boring response, but enough for me to buffer. Ordinarily thatâ€™s around 33 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Why would you expect to score better in a comp than in a social round?
		
Click to expand...

More focus. I use social rounds as practice. I may take shots on I wouldn't in a comps. I simply try and be more prudent with my shot allocation in a comp


----------



## shortgame (May 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More focus. I use social rounds as practice. I may take shots on I wouldn't in a comps. I simply try and be more prudent with my shot allocation in a comp
		
Click to expand...

Same as me.  Focus.  I switch off and go through the motions too much when there's no competitive edge.  In contrast to some of my PPs who play much better than in practice than competition


----------



## Dasit (May 25, 2018)

36points


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it is an away course then I would take anything over 30 points. On my home points then 33 and up is the target, 37 and above and I am beaming.
		
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2018)

Don't really care. My stableford is often the same as my medal, as my blobs are usually missed putts for a point.

I am more interested in how I feel I played. Did I strike it well, drive well, putt well? A great score, when I have scrapped it might be satisfying, but is not long term sustainable. A poor round, where some great strikes didn't work out might be more satisfying, as it shows a bit more potential.

On the other hand, I might have played utter junk, but had a blast. I would take that every time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2018)

Sat am roll-yup.  33pts (19/14) with 3 blobs in last four holes - but NO s***ks.  Almost deliriously happy


----------



## cookelad (May 29, 2018)

I love that you hear when playing stableford words to the effect of having a minimum target of 30 points, but have you ever heard anyone say, when playing a medal, "If I can better a nett 78 that'll be ok"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2018)

cookelad said:



			I love that you hear when playing stableford words to the effect of having a minimum target of 30 points, but have you ever heard anyone say, when playing a medal, "If I can better a nett 78 that'll be ok"
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure.  We had a group of guys join from another club - most are still with us after a couple of years but two left because they could not break 80 and at their previous place they could - and it was important to them that they could do so regularly (well that's what their fellows in the group told me  )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Don't really care. My stableford is often the same as my medal, as my blobs are usually missed putts for a point.

I am more interested in how I feel I played. Did I strike it well, drive well, putt well? A great score, when I have scrapped it might be satisfying, but is not long term sustainable. A poor round, where some great strikes didn't work out might be more satisfying, as it shows a bit more potential.

On the other hand, I might have played utter junk, but had a blast. I would take that every time.
		
Click to expand...

You make a valid point. I've had rounds where I've felt I've hit it really nicely, had the odd bad bounce and couldn't buy a putt and come in with a mid twenty point score. Conversely I've had rounds where I scabbed it round, had to work really hard and not felt I've made a good swing or hit it well and come in at level 2's or better. What do you take away from both?


----------



## Scoobiesnax (May 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You make a valid point. I've had rounds where I've felt I've hit it really nicely, had the odd bad bounce and couldn't buy a putt and come in with a mid twenty point score. Conversely I've had rounds where I scabbed it round, had to work really hard and not felt I've made a good swing or hit it well and come in at level 2's or better. What do you take away from both?
		
Click to expand...

I think the key point in your quote is "work really hard" - you obviously dig in to finish with a good score when you feel you are all over the place. Whereas may be you get a little despondent when you don't get the rub of the green when playing better and feel you should be doing better.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 31, 2018)

I'm along with most folk on this. 

For each point below 30, l have an increasingly miserable countenance. In buffer and I'm happy as it means l played to handicap (ie my handicap doesn't need adjusting so l played as well as is expected of me). But obviously, two massively different halves (say, 12 and 22 points) does rather knock the edge off it.  Anything better than buffer and I'm chuffed.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 31, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			I'm along with most folk on this. 

For each point below 30, l have an increasingly miserable countenance. In buffer and I'm happy as it means l played to handicap (ie my handicap doesn't need adjusting so l played as well as is expected of me). But obviously, two massively different halves (say, 12 and 22 points) does rather knock the edge off it.  Anything better than buffer and I'm chuffed.
		
Click to expand...

Then again....22pts shows huge potential &#128077;


----------



## jusme (May 31, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Don't really care. My stableford is often the same as my medal, as my blobs are usually missed putts for a point.

I am more interested in how I feel I played. Did I strike it well, drive well, putt well? A great score, when I have scrapped it might be satisfying, but is not long term sustainable. A poor round, where some great strikes didn't work out might be more satisfying, as it shows a bit more potential.

On the other hand, I might have played utter junk, but had a blast. I would take that every time.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! i don't want to diminish scrambling and scrapping for every point - worthwhile skills, however I will take better ball striking all day long and the score matters little to me. Play better golf and the score will take care of itself eventually


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 31, 2018)

In a competition, if I play below my handicap or keep it in the buffer zone, then I'm happy.

In a competition, if I don't achieve the above and end up going up by 0.1, then I'm not happy.

In a non-competitive social round, I don't worry at all as I'm usually trying different things in my game.


----------

